# Costs of residing with cedar clapboards?



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I know how much we all hate these type of questions - but what is the approx. 'going' rate for residing homes with cedar clapboards? Costs involve taking off old siding and having it hauled away. I am looking for average SF costs.

No I am not looking to quote jobs - it just occurred to me lately with some homes the amount of time involved scraping, grinding, sanding really old homes - and then trying to offer impossible warrantees, that at some point it makes more monetary sense to reside. So I am trying to figure out what is the point of diminishing returns for prepping old siding vs. just ripping off the old siding and starting with a blank slate? 

This one Colonial home I did that was approx 2,600 SF of living space size home - my crew racked up 125 Man-hours in labor in just prepping the home - washing, scraping, grinding, and finish sanding. Seems that perhaps on some of these peeling monsters a better use of labor would be to replace than to restore.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

PlainPainter said:


> This one Colonial home I did that was approx 2,600 SF of living space size home - my crew racked up 125 Man-hours in labor in just prepping the home - washing, scraping, grinding, and finish sanding. Seems that perhaps on some of these peeling monsters a better use of labor would be to replace than to restore.


I think a lot of people would rather restore it even if it ended up costing more.

If I had the money, I know I would.


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

Depends on how bad the siding is, is there a lot of rot? I personally would rip it off. 

If its in pretty good shape, and seems to have been taken care of, i would definitely try to restore it, IMO it looks a hell of a lot nicer, than new siding.

Where i live, there are plenty of old homes with original siding, and some of just need to be restored, but some people around here rip it all off and put up vinyl siding, its probably cheaper, but it looks terrible when compared to a home that has restored there older siding.

-Bill


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

the old wood is going to be a higher quality than anything new you put up. 

#1 cedar is going to be pretty outragous for cost, I'm assuming that's what is on the house right now.

#2 cedar is running about 1.30 -1.40 lf depending on the size. (with a large order the cost could go down to 1.20lf) but that's where I live not where you live.

unless there is major rot or damage I think it makes more sense to prep properly and repaint.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

problem is sometimes these old houses have had insulation blown into them which inturn sometimes causes the finish to fail from moisture on the back side of the siding


----------

